# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  The last good forum

## Hunter

Alot of the members have been banned in various forums that contributed alot. This is the last good forum here. So many knowledgable guys.

Murilo: Straight shooter and an equal opportunity hater p.s his favorite fighter is Arona  :LOL:  

Zimmy: Another straight shooter who got into bjj a little later but has a passion for it.

Armbar83: Just a good guy

Goose4: Not always with us but deffiantly a knowledgable who gives an honest opinion.

Rooster101: Our ufc hookup and a good friend of mine.

Quitestorm: Never one to sit back, voices his opinion deffiantly a good guy.

Logan13: Melitech hook up and although not always the most popular guy one of the most knowledgable.

These are just the ones who instantly came to mind. Alot of other great members in this part of the forum.

Out of all the forums this is the last good one becouse of the members here. I just wanted to give everyone here who deserved props there props. Sherdog could take a lesson from this board.

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

Nice post bro ... my thoughts exactly. 

There are definitely a great bunch of guys here.

----------


## therecanonlybe1

...i agree this site is very good indeed, but all the recent action around here makes one say....mmmmmmm.

----------


## Mike Dura

That sounds like some nice props but if you interpret Logan as "knowlegeable" that kind of underminds the reliabity of your postive endorsments and judgement in general IMO and furthermore, he hasn't been banned. In this context, it seems it would make sense to bring up guys you admire who were banned right? 




> Alot of the members have been banned in various forums that contributed alot. This is the last good forum here. So many knowledgable guys.
> 
> Murilo: Straight shooter and an equal opportunity hater p.s his favorite fighter is Arona  
> 
> Zimmy: Another straight shooter who got into bjj a little later but has a passion for it.
> 
> Armbar83: Just a good guy
> 
> Goose4: Not always with us but deffiantly a knowledgable who gives an honest opinion.
> ...

----------


## zimmy

lol i got into bjj at 24... not TOO later :P

now i feel old :P

p.s. 

You said straight shooter...which is funny cus i only shoot head on and not at angles :P

----------


## Panzerfaust

Exactly the reason why I have stopped posting so much stuff (vids etc) because i felt the forum was going down. This forum used to be empty and was complete shit, we had guys like Bouncer and later USfighterFC that were knowledgable and we helped make this like a one stop for all MMA news, I know I usually posted most if not all of the Pride/Japan news stuff.

Arguements will happen, but it ***ends on what type of arguement is taking place. Silly, stupid arguements like "So and So sucks!" go nowhere and add nothing to the forum..wtf? At least give a reaon for such opinion.

Sherdog is out of control because they let it get that way, i only hope this one doesn't get that bad. We have had alot more traffic through hear now that the UFC has had the TUF series on Spike. I welcome everyone to educate yourself on the sport and hope they realise that the UFC is not the end all be all of the sport. Its a simple brand name, nothing more.

There are alot of good fighters in all the organizations, its the BS marketing and crappy fight cards that piss me off. People like to bring up that i hate the UFC, little do they know i do not buy Pride PPV's if they are not up to par (Pride 34).

I want to see compelling fights that make sense and not Chuck vs Grappler every PPV. I will admit I enjoyed several of the freak matchups Pride put on simply because the rest of the card would be stacked and Pride would always show 7-8 fights on their PPV while the UFC started charging more and showed less 4-5 fights tops.

----------


## Hunter

> That sounds like some nice props but if you interpret Logan as "knowlegeable" that kind of underminds the reliabity of your postive endorsments and judgement in general IMO and furthermore, he hasn't been banned. In this context, it seems it would make sense to bring up guys you admire who were banned right?


In various forums besides this one alot of the good guys have been banned. Logan was a d1 wrestler and trained with a very good team, he is knowledgable esp one how wrestling applies to mma.

----------


## Tony Bologna

Dude I Wil Crush You And Everyone O Ni This Forum I Am Simply Badasss Mother****er I Kill At Will For Un Discosded Reasons I Will Be Nw=ext Heavyweight Chaopion Of The World When I Get My Shit To Gethr You Die In Myface Be Scared Its Your Onlu Option Then Die


 :BbAziek:   :Bbchatting:   :Drunk:   :Mfight:   :Boozer:

----------


## Mike Dura

I didn't know that about him. That's cool. I better not wrestle with him LOL. I was refering to his take on politics which is disapointing to me. Not because he is conservative (although that's kind of disapointing when you consider the last 7 years) but his interpretation (or better, misinterpretations) of the stuff he cuts and paste and his misunderstandings of my posts. 




> In various forums besides this one alot of the good guys have been banned. Logan was a d1 wrestler and trained with a very good team, he is knowledgable esp one how wrestling applies to mma.

----------


## rooster101

i check out sherdog everyday!!! im always looking up records of potential opponents, checking out the recent news in mma. as involved as i am in the ufc, there is still a lot news that i dont hear about until i see it on the sherdog news, not the forums. i never joined as an official member, but i would always see what was going on throughout the sherdog web site. unlike most all the members on sherdog, i dont get hyped up about somebody sitting behind there computer 10 states away talking trash!!!! but theres nothing wrong with a healthy debate. thats why i joined this forum. its was low key, and i feel that i can tell some of the members some inside news from the ufc, now maybe pride, and there wont be a thread made about it, in one minute, and 3000 people knowing about it in 5 minutes. wow, what a mess!!! i want to keep it the way it is for sure. that would be cool if the mods had a program when they banned someone, it would send them strait back to sherdog. glad to be here.

regards, rooster101

p.s thanks for the props mn_fighter.

----------


## goose

Mn_fighter your love for this sport is thrilling,much respect.People are dropping like flys here,whats new.I wish Muril keeps posting fights up as many of us europeans do not have the opportunity and access like you yanks.I have limited time here so I have to spread out.I see potential here with good growth over time.My recommendation is that we need some sticky threads,this will help with education and intelligent discussion for this forum to grow.As much as I hate muril,perhaps he should be a MOD that would give him these powers that are needed,I would also think seeing someone go green would be beneficial too.Dont forget bigguns,Im going to change your title my great friend...You will be my bitch dog...

----------


## Panzerfaust

> Mn_fighter your love for this sport is thrilling,much respect.People are dropping like flys here,whats new.I wish Muril keeps posting fights up as many of us europeans do not have the opportunity and access like you yanks.I have limited time here so I have to spread out.I see potential here with good growth over time.My recommendation is that we need some sticky threads,this will help with education and intelligent discussion for this forum to grow.As much as I hate muril,perhaps he should be a MOD that would give him these powers that are needed,I would also think seeing someone go green would be beneficial too.Dont forget bigguns,Im going to change your title my great friend...You will be my bitch dog...



You hate me? 

Please accept this gift from me:

Gift for Goose4

 :LOL:

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

> You hate me? 
> 
> Please accept this gift from me:
> 
> Gift for Goose4




 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 

 :ROFLOL:

----------


## goose

> 


 
 :LOL:   :LOL:  

I thought I was lucky and got some free hard porn :AaGreen22:  

Mur.....You know your my man...

----------


## Hunter

> lol i got into bjj at *24*... not TOO later :P
> 
> now i feel old :P
> 
> p.s. 
> 
> You said straight shooter...which is funny cus i only shoot head on and not at angles :P


Wow you must have seen alot go down-The first Car, Tupac, Colored tv.  :LOL:  

Seriously though you were there at Royce's baptisim right?

----------


## westcoastbadboy

we should start our own private site, I just want to be one of those quite background guys like the ones you always see walking in with towels or the bucket behind the fighter and always look so much happier and pumped than the actual fighter... lol I don't know where I was going with that but yeah, private site! :7up:

----------


## westcoastbadboy

....

----------


## westcoastbadboy

.44554

----------


## Tony Bologna

http://www.mma-tv.net

noobs... :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## Panzerfaust

> http://www.mma-tv.net
> 
> noobs...



I would prefer you edit that and send via PM, very good site and they need some donations to keep going.

----------

